# Calling all ITU nurses!



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello
We are soon to be submitting our visa application under the skilled migrant route, I am a diploma trained nurse and also have a degree in critical and specialist care. I currently work as a critical care outreach nurse which I know is a role that doesn't exist in Canada shame as it's a vital service!
Any how back to the question where are the hospitals that have ITU's that have 6 plus beds around Vancouver? Does anyone know how your hourly wage is worked out I have afeeling it is based on hours worked since qualifying is that correct? I know it is a common question which no one seems t give a straight forward amswer to but please which areas should we consentrate on I will be the only wage earner we have 2 young children and will be looking for an area with good elementary schools I like the sound of the Richard Mcbride school in New Westinster does anyone know of the school? We shall be renting initially but again I don't know budjets yet as I don't know what my wage will be
Thank you in anticipation


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

HI Are your qualifications from UK or BC?


----------



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi again Irma I have been in contat with you before I am uk trained and did my critical and specialist care degree about 8 yrs ago I qualified in 1996 and up until 2005 I worked full time (37.5 hrs per week) 2005 - 2007 I worked 25 hrs per week but that period also included 7 months maternitiy leave and since 2007 I have worked 20 hrs per week again with 13 months on Maternitiy leave. If you had young children of school age where would you live and which hospital would you work in?


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Jaynedm73 said:


> Hi again Irma I have been in contat with you before I am uk trained and did my critical and specialist care degree about 8 yrs ago I qualified in 1996 and up until 2005 I worked full time (37.5 hrs per week) 2005 - 2007 I worked 25 hrs per week but that period also included 7 months maternitiy leave and since 2007 I have worked 20 hrs per week again with 13 months on Maternitiy leave. If you had young children of school age where would you live and which hospital would you work in?


Sorry didn't realise..............I couldn't help as far as school kids and hospital
Good luck


----------

